#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Como saber se o squid está funcionando?

## vonlinkerstain

Olá pessoal tudo bem?
Eu segui os passos do tutorial do squid transparente, para instalá-lo, o meu grande problema é, que ao final do tut, ele pedia para compilar o kernel e o squid novamente e eu tinha instalado tudo por rpm. Agora não sei se o squid está realmente funcionando ou não.
Eu realmente não necessito de proxy tranparente, pois esta instalação é feita em casa e eu não estou exigindo senha nem estou bloqueando sites.

----------


## mistymst

Geez... 

por default squid roda na 3128

netstat -tan | grep 3128
ou
ps aux | grep squid

deve lhe retornar algo, ai ele esta rodando, funcionando como voce quer eh outros 500s, verifique as ACLs e teste. so isso.

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Rodando ele está, pois eu adicionei ele ao rc.local, só que queria saber se ele está funcionando como proxy

[[email protected] dirceu]# netstat -tan | grep 3128 
[[email protected] dirceu]#

----------


## marcelloduarte

Ele ja esta com o link de internet funcionando?
Pois no meu ele acontece a mesma coisa, mas acho que deve ser porque ainda não coloquei o link, dai ele da erro de dns.
Da uma olhada nos logs do squid.

----------


## Wal

Pra saber se o serviço squid está no ar:
#ps ax |grep squid

Pra vc saber se as estações estão utilizando o seu proxy-squid (é claro que vc deve configurar o seu cache tb, e isto vc já deve ter feito):
#tail -f /var/log/lib/logs/access.log

Obs.: 
- o caminho do access.log varia de distro pra distro;
- com o comando acima vc estará visualizando o arquivo e quando vc navegar os endereços que vc está acessando em uma estação devem aparecer neste arquivo.

Importante:
Verifique sempre o arquivo de log /var/log/messages ; este arquivo é a resposta para praticamente todos os problemas.

é isso aí.
Abraços.

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Legal, pelo log vi muitas coisas que me ajudaram a corrigir a configuração do squid, só que eu errosquei aqui

2004/01/13 21:55:55| Adding nameserver 200.221.11.100 from squid.conf
2004/01/13 21:55:55| Adding nameserver 200.221.11.101 from squid.conf
2004/01/13 21:55:55| errorTryLoadText: '/var/errors/squid//ERR_LIFETIME_EXP': (2) No such file or directory
2004/01/13 21:55:55| errorTryLoadText: '/usr/local/squid/etc/errors/ERR_LIFETIME_EXP': (2) No such file or di
FATAL: failed to find or read error text file.
Squid Cache (Version 2.5.STABLE1): Terminated abnormally.
CPU Usage: 0.040 seconds = 0.040 user + 0.000 sys
Maximum Resident Size: 0 KB
Page faults with physical i/o: 380

Vi o pessoal reclamando deste erro em alguns sites (foruns) só que em todos eles o squid estava funcionando e a reclamação era de lentidão

----------


## Wal

vonlinkerstain!

Na verdade a mensagem de erro que está dando é que está faltando alguns arquivos em "/var/errors/squid//"
Verifique se os arquivos que ele está falando que não existe, se ele realmente não existe. Se eles não estiverem lá....remova e reinstale o squid novamente..isso deve resolver.
tente tb fazer o seguinte, inicie o squid com a opção -D.
#/usr/sbin squid -D (assim eu reinicio no Slackware - o modo como vc vai iniciar aí depende de sua distro);

Verifique o arquivo de log:
/var/lib/squid/logs/cache.log (o endereço do arquivo depende de sua distro).

Boa sorte!
Abraços.

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Então,
Como eu não sabia do que se tratava este erro escrevi pra cá, pois ele estava dando ontro erro, e ai eu criei um arquivo com o nome do erro no meu diretório de erros, e ele mudou o erro que estava ocorrendo, ai eu fiquei imaginando, será que eu vou ter que criar estes arquivos manualmente?
Já iniciei ele com a opção -D aqui, que aliás eu não sei pra que que serve, e continua dando pau.

----------


## Wal

Que treta heim!

Qual a distribuição que tu tá usando?
A opção -D é para o squid não fazer o teste de DNS e sim pegar os dns do arquivo /etc/resolv.conf e utilizá-los pra resolver os nomes. O squid de tempo em tempo faz um sync nos dns e se o link de internet estiver fora do ar o serviço é finalizado com signal 25.

Abraços.

----------


## AZEZI

Você deu permissão para o usuário nobody acessar o diretório de cache


#chown nobody.nobody /usr/local/squid/var/cache/


faça um script como o abaixo, para iniciar seu squid


#!/bin/squid

rm -rf /usr/local/squid/var/cache/

/usr/local/squid/sbin/squid -z

/usr/local/squid/sbin/squid -D


------------------------------------------

espero ter ajudado.

[]s

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Azezi, estou usando o usuário proxy do grupo proxy com o squid.
Pergunta, se eu fizer este script, eu estarei apagando o cache a cada vez que o sistema se inicia, com isso, como tenho acesso adsl em casa, acho que o proxy não serviria pra muita coisa neste caso, certo?

Wal, estou usando o suse 9, e aqui o -D serve para a mesma coisa que na sua distro

-D Disable initial DNS tests.

Mais alguma sugestão?

----------


## Wal

vonlinkerstain!

A minha sugestão é vc começar tudo de novo! 
tipo desinstalar o squid e reconfigurar o arquivo squid.conf verificando todos os detalhes.
posta o seu e-mail aqui pra eu ti enviar o meu squid.conf que uso lá na empresa.
O squid é bem simples de se configurar.
Dica: a cada linha que vc for configurando já vai configurando os outros detalhes, tipo:
na linha:

cache_dir ufs /var/cache/squid 100 64 64

-> configurar as opções corretas de acesso e permissões de acesso;


p.s.: pra sua casa não vai ser muito últil o squid....mas é bom vc instalar, testar e verificar como ele funciona, pois se um dia vc precisar configurar ele em algum lugar vc consegue.

Estou a disposição pra ajudar vc a resolver o seu problema.
Abraços.

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Certo Wal, essa era realmente a minha intenção, ao instalar o squid, só pra estudá-lo, por que certamente ele não irá ajudar muito aqui em casa.
Vou tentar desinstalar ele e instalar novamente, e testar para ver o que acontece. 
Agora, como sempre, mais uma dúvida. Como é que eu faço pra saber se o pacote rpm da conectiva, que eu baixei, está compilado para o proxy transparente?

Meu mail é o do cadastro:
[email protected]

----------


## Wal

vonlinkerstain!!

Na verdade proxy transparente é uma união de squid+iptables. Você não vai ter problemas com o pacote da Conectiva relacionado a proxy transparente. 
Pra vc rolar o proxy transparente vc dever adicionar uma regra de iptables no seu script de firewall e alterar umas linhas lá no squid.conf.

Quando vc for fazer isto posto aqui a regra de iptables e tb o que vc dever alterar no squid.conf.

Abraços.
p.s.: Estou ti envianto um e-mail com o meu squid.conf

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Cara não sei o porquê, mas o seu squid.conf, foi bloqueado pelo anti-vírus do meu email, estou tentando recuperá-lo.
As regras do iptables eu já fiz, se eu não me engano ela diz que é pra redirecionar todo o tráfico da porta de html (80) para a porta do squid (3128 ?)

#regra iptables do squid (proxy)
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i etho -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDRECT --to-port 31
# regra que bloqueia o acesso externo à porta do Squid
iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -s 0/0 --dport 3128 -j DROP?)

eu coloquei isto daqui no meu script de firewall.

----------

É comumente facil saber o q ocorre com o squid, faca o seguinte

squid -z

ele lhe retornara uma mensagem dizendo o q ta havendo, outra boa nao redirecione o proprio ip do seu servidor isso pode causar "access denied", um simples e facil

iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -d ! ip_da_sua_rede -j REDIRECT --to-ports 3128

faca isso tb pra o protocolo udp

sobre a questao do squid nao funcionar, existe um bug no conectiva 9 se vc colocar para iniciar pelo o ntsysv vc sempre receberar um mensagem do linuxconf dizendo que o servico esta parado o q na verdade nao esta. Outra interessante é q o squid nao vai funcionar se seu dns e rota estiver nao estiverem configurados corretamente, e por ultimo o squid so terá sucesso em sua execucao somente que estiver ligado na rede. isso ocorre pq o squid testa o dns usando a sua conexao de internet se nao tiver uma rota pra fora ele dara sempre o erro "dns lookup failed" , mesmo que seu dns esteja corretamente configurado :wink:

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Legal cara, valeu.
Agora uma outra duvidazinha besta.
Tem como monitorar o quanto que cada usuário faz de download? Exemplo, quero saber quanto cada usuário está "baixando" durante a semana, é possivel isso pelo squid ou devo usar outro programa?

----------

